# Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

Wer kann mir hier helfen?

Welche Siebe sollte man in seinem Repartoire haben?

Mit welchem Maschendurchmesser?

Wo kriegt man diese günstig?

Und welche Idee habt Ihr bezüglich ner Mischschüssel?

Wann und wie benutze ich das Sieb am besten?


Danke!


----------



## M_Marc (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

ich habe 2 Siebe von Mosella (Hersteller ist aber egal)

1. ca. 5mm
2. ca. 2mm

Das mit 5mm, was fast überall als Standard zu kaufen ist,
ist mir viel lieber.

Nimm' ein Sieb und 2 Eimer - in dem einen Eimer rührst Du
das Futter an und siebst es dann in den anderen.

Die Eimer oder Schüsseln gibts auch TEUER von den Geräte-
herstellern |gr:

Gruss

P.S.
Anfutter IMMER sieben - bei viel Strömung schwerer,
bei wenig oder Stillwasser leichter.
Das kannst Du gut über die zugeführte Menge Wasser
machen.


----------



## Thorben93 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Oder du holst den nen eimer mit einsatz, die ich sehr mag|rolleyes


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



Thorben93 schrieb:


> Oder du holst den nen eimer mit einsatz, die ich sehr mag|rolleyes



Sprich weiter! Sowas hab ich bei nem Kollegen gesehen den ich gerade nich fragen kann weil er am packen ist für WACKEN...


----------



## Thorben93 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Der eimer mit sieb kostet ca. 25 Euro,...und dann kann man im eimer das futter  anmischen und dann das futter in den einsatz reinsieben,...


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Hersteller? Link? 

Spann mich doch nich so auf die FOLTEEEERRR  |krach:|rolleyes


----------



## Thorben93 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Team-Mosella-Fut...5765324QQihZ025QQcategoryZ65990QQcmdZViewItem

gibt es von vielen firmen und nach nem sieb guck ich auch mal ebend


----------



## Thorben93 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

http://cgi.ebay.de/Team-Mosella-Fut...VQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

hier ein sieb aber du muss ja wissen wie groß das soll von den maschen und sowas


----------



## Brassenfan (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

ja da hast den eimer und einsatz und schon 25 euro bezahlt aber das sieb musst dir dan noch kaufen und die kosten meist auch 8-25 euro je nach hersteller ! gugg dir mal die siebe von zammataro an die sind echt super ! #h


----------



## Seelachsfänger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



Hörmy schrieb:


> Sprich weiter! Sowas hab ich bei nem Kollegen gesehen den ich gerade nich fragen kann weil er am packen ist für WACKEN...



glatt gelogen! der kollege ist fertig mit packen. :q

kauf dir so einen sensaseimer (25L) mit einsatz und 2 sieben: grosse maschen für fliesswasserfutter und mittlere maschen für stillwasserfutter, maden und pinkies

http://www.preisroboter.de/ergebnis4950903.html


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Da isser ja der Fisch.. 

Jens hast meine Mail bekommen? Von wegen Norwegen? Rute und Rolle? Habs extra abgetippt. 

Ich hab gerade mal im Angelsportdiscounter nachgeschaut. 

Den Eimer gibbet auch von Kogha mit Einsatz für 14 Euro. Auch blau. 

Dann nur noch die Siebe.. Ich glaub ich fahr da am Freitag nach der Arbeit eben noch hin.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

jupp, hab ich grad eben gelesen. danke fürs abtippen.
bezieht sich aber auf süsswasser -> daher zum glück nicht relevant für mich weil wir ja auf dem atlantik rumschaukeln
zur kogha-version kann ich nix sagen, hab ich mir noch nicht angeschaut. aber bei eimern kann man ja wohl nicht so viel falsch machen (ausser das sieb rostet dir in nem halben jahr weg was ich aber nicht glaub)


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Also mein Vorschlag:

Kogha Competition Futtereimer Set 14,95€
Futtereimer Set für den aktiven Stipp- und Wettkampfangler! Der 25 l Grundfutter fassende Eimer ist ausreichend dimensioniert für einen Wettkampf an einem fischreichen Gewässer, wo ein hoher Futtereinsatz zum Erreichen guter Fänge nötig ist. Zusätzlich sind in diesem Set eine große Futterwanne sowie der passende Deckel zum Verschließen des Eimers enthalten! Zum Transport können alle Bestandteile ineinander gefügt werden.

Und dann 2 Siebe von Browning für 6,95 6mm und 2mm?


----------



## Seelachsfänger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

jo, klingt gut. musst halt nur schaun, dass der durchmesser der siebe zum durchmesser des eimers passt. 
übrigens ist son flacher einsatz fürn eimer nicht schlecht: da kannste mit nem kleinen teil futter rumexperimentieren (geschmacksstoffe, maden usw.) ohne im zweifelsfall gleich das ganze futter zu versauen


----------



## Thorben93 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Ja, aber hast du mal bilder gesehen fast jeder stippfischer hat so einen eimer,..oder halt eine wanne wobei ich die nicht so mag uahc will sie ecken ham, rund is bessa


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Da es die Dinger alle im Discounter gibt.. kann ich das direkt testen ob die Siebe rein passen.. 

Was mir auch gut gefallen hat, war, dass Du in dem Einsatz, das Futter hattest und Dich nicht so tief bücken musstest.. :m

Ich geh ja schliesslich zum Angeln und nich zum Sport!


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



Thorben93 schrieb:


> Ja, aber hast du mal bilder gesehen fast jeder stippfischer hat so einen eimer,..oder halt eine wanne wobei ich die nicht so mag uahc will sie ecken ham, rund is bessa



Es soll schon alles rund sein!


----------



## Seelachsfänger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

ja, in den ecken sammeln sich immer futterreste, geschmacklich ist das sicher nicht von vorteil wenn da noch spuren von vergammeltem futter stecken...


----------



## Seelachsfänger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



Hörmy schrieb:


> Was mir auch gut gefallen hat, war, dass Du in dem Einsatz, das Futter hattest und Dich nicht so tief bücken musstest.. :m



in meinem alter hat mans eben gern ein bissel bequemer :q


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



Seelachsfänger schrieb:


> in meinem alter hat mans eben gern ein bissel bequemer :q


die 3 Jahre... 

aber zum Wacken am WE ja? 

Wiederspricht sich ein wenig oder hast vor dort nur mit dem Fuss zu tippen statt mit dem Kopf zu wippen?


----------



## Seelachsfänger (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

ich denke, ich werd nicht nur mit dem kopf wippen sondern auch crowdsurfen... aber das geht ja auch nicht so aufs kreuz


----------



## Hörmy (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Ok, bissl Offtopic.. 

danke für die reichlichen und hilfreichen Antworten. 

Ich werd jetzt mal die Lichter ausknipsen!

Jens, viel Spass im Urlaub |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri:q:q:q:q:q:q|bla:|muahah:




|gutenach|schlaf:


----------



## langerLulatsch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Schau doch mal bei der Angel-Domäne rein, die haben in ihrem JVS-Programm nen Set aus Eimer, Einsatz und Deckel für 10 Eus, entsprechende Siebe in 3 und 6mm, für 7 Eus.
Im Normalfall sollte dir ein Sieb reichen, wärste also mit 17Eus komplett, im Gegensatz zu den "Marken"-Eimern, wo du für das Geld meist nur den Eimer bekommst....

Guckst du hier und hier...

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Hörmy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Hi Uwe, 

vielen Dank für den Tip, aber das sind auch nur 18L Eimer. 

Daher der Unterschied im Preis.


----------



## langerLulatsch (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Was haste denn mit mehr als 18L Futter auf einmal vor!?
Solche Mengen brauchste doch im Normalfall nicht.
Oder ist dein Gewässer so tief, dass du das bißchen flacher machen willst... 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Bei Askari gibts einen Eimer von Sensas ksotet 14,50€.
Da ist alles dabei Eimer 25l, 2 Siebe und noch ein messbecher


----------



## Hörmy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Bei Askari gibts einen Eimer von Sensas ksotet 14,50€.
> Da ist alles dabei Eimer 25l, 2 Siebe und noch ein messbecher


 

Das hab ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings meine ich gelesen zu haben dass nur der Eimer 14,50 kostet mit Einsatz und die Siebe extra. 

Ich fahr hin und guck nach!

Merci für den Beitrag!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Hier unter Punkt 1.
Na gut der Mesbecher ist nicht dabei
Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Hörmy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



langerLulatsch schrieb:


> Was haste denn mit mehr als 18L Futter auf einmal vor!?
> Solche Mengen brauchste doch im Normalfall nicht.
> Oder ist dein Gewässer so tief, dass du das bißchen flacher machen willst...
> 
> Gruß Uwe


 

Gute Frage,...ich hab keine Antwort drauf.. vielleicht ist es auch einfach das.. ICH WILL DAS ABER SO HABEN UND NICHT ANDERS.. 

was hin und wieder in einem jeden Mann so tickt.


----------



## Hörmy (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Hier unter Punkt 1.
> Na gut der Mesbecher ist nicht dabei
> Oder verstehe ich das falsch?


 

dazu passendes Zubehör, siehe ABB 2-5  

Und das wird darunter aufgeführt.. die Preise kann man dann daneben sehen. Muss man für mein Verständnis drauf rechnen.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Futtersieb und Anmischbehälter*

Jetzt hab ich das erst einmal richtig verstanden.
Ist doch nur der Eimer und das andere muss extra bezahlt werden, stimmt hast recht.


----------

